# DirecTV App for iPhone v2.2.x - Issues/Discussion



## The Merg

DIRECTV App for iPhone v2.2 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.

*New Features: *

Now DIRECTV goes anywhere you go. Get instant access to hit entertainment from HBO®, Cinemax®, Starz®, and Encore®, plus the latest DIRECTV CINEMA movies and more, whenever and wherever you want-at home or on the go. Go to the "Watch on iPhone" tab located on your home screen and select "Movies", "TV Shows" or "Networks" to start watching now.
Watch Live TV channels on your iPhone within the home only. Just click on the "Live TV" tab.
View programs recently watched on your iPhone and resume where you left off.
Enhanced Search functionality to show results as you type, top picks of the week, and listings of programs that you can watch on your iPhone.
Discover the top shows and movies that people are currently talking about.
- Merg


----------



## Draconis

Interesting, downloading now.


----------



## Hoosier205

It cannot find my receiver for live content and playback of non-live content was very poor on wifi.


----------



## jford951

"Hoosier205" said:


> It cannot find my receiver for live content and playback of non-live content was very poor on wifi.


Had no trouble finding my receivers


----------



## qwsxz

Still wishing for:
1: a mini-remote control.
2: Landscape guide with expanded time span
3: interactivity within the guide to "watch now on TV" (combo of 1 & 2)


----------



## Hoosier205

Well now it is working fine for me.


----------



## Alan Gordon

A new DirecTV update on the eve of the release of iOS 6. 

~Alan


----------



## Blurayfan

DirecTV Everywhere is a nice addition to the DirecTV app in version 2.2.0.


----------



## cypherx

I used to be able to schedule DVR recordings. Now it said its not supported on Jailbroken Devices and I can't even schedule a G-D- DVR show. I need iBlacklist, 5 x 4 icon springboard and infinifolders to stay organized. Guess i'll have to see if xCon works. If not, its back to restore the old version from iTunes.


----------



## Hoosier205

"cypherx" said:


> I used to be able to schedule DVR recordings. Now it said its not supported on Jailbroken Devices and I can't even schedule a G-D- DVR show. I need iBlacklist, 5 x 4 icon springboard and infinifolders to stay organized. Guess i'll have to see if xCon works. If not, its back to restore the old version from iTunes.


I've yet to find a single reason to jailbreak any of my iOS devices, but that's a topic for elsewhere.


----------



## markman07

Hoosier205 said:


> I've yet to find a single reason to jailbreak any of my iOS devices, but that's a topic for elsewhere.


You aren't looking hard enough then. I could give you a huge list for either my iPhone or iPad. Maybe when I have more time and in another thread.


----------



## machavez00

About time. Now I'm just waiting for iOS6 to get posted..


----------



## paulh

Sweet! 
It's a now option to have.
I used to hope that my App Store update number meant a DirecTv update. I gave up all hope because all recent threads wondering about an iPhone app were never addressed by an expert wih a cryptic "soon"


----------



## Linxs

There one thing that the Iphone app can do but not the Ipad app. You can airplay the live tv channels to apple tv.


----------



## poppin_fresh

I have not been able to use this app for some time as it always says "we are experiencing technical..." followed by error 1001- Network Communication Data Contents PGWSReceivers

This update has not fixed the issue (even reinstalling) and I have not been able to find a solution to get it working again.


----------



## Sixto

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Joe Spears

poppin_fresh said:


> I have not been able to use this app for some time as it always says "we are experiencing technical..." followed by error 1001- Network Communication Data Contents PGWSReceivers
> 
> This update has not fixed the issue (even reinstalling) and I have not been able to find a solution to get it working again.


If you have set up iCloud, on the iPhone go to Settings>iCloud>Storage & Backup>Manage Storage>Under Backups Click your iPhone it should display the name and size of the backup> Show all Apps> Scroll to DirecTV then Turn Off & Delete
Then delete and re-install the App only after doing the above. If its working properly after re-install then you can repeat the steps above except Turn On to continue backing up the data.


----------



## joshjr

Hoosier205 said:


> I've yet to find a single reason to jailbreak any of my iOS devices, but that's a topic for elsewhere.


Anyone know how to revert back to the older version of the app?


----------



## Rtm

qwsxz said:


> Still wishing for:
> 1: a mini-remote control.
> 2: Landscape guide with expanded time span
> 3: interactivity within the guide to "watch now on TV" (combo of 1 & 2)


I second this with your 3rd point I'm hoping for like a mini Playlist like on the iPad.


----------



## cypherx

"joshjr" said:


> Anyone know how to revert back to the older version of the app?


Hmm looks like we don't have to. If you visit directv's website in safari, seems there's still options to set recordings. They even give you a shortcut icon to the mobile website if you tap the popup on first visit.


----------



## Mike_TV

Works but having a Personal Hotspot message show up on my iPhone 4s screen causes everything to shift down a bit making it very difficult to select the "Live TV in your home wifi network" button.

This happens with a lot of iOS apps that push GUI elements to the far bottom of the screen and don't account for the "Personal Hotspot Connection" message that appears whenever you have devices tethered to your iPhone.


----------



## litex2x

Aw wifi only...still pretty cool to see they are matching all the features of other cable providers.

They need to have the live tv feature available online.


----------



## rcork

Does the "Watch Live TV" use one of the receivers in my house to stream the video to my iPhone or is it coming over the internet? Just wondering if i have all my DVRs recording shows if this will impact that.


----------



## pi2000

android?


----------



## gio12

cypherx said:


> I used to be able to schedule DVR recordings. Now it said its not supported on Jailbroken Devices and I can't even schedule a G-D- DVR show. I need iBlacklist, 5 x 4 icon springboard and infinifolders to stay organized. Guess i'll have to see if xCon works. If not, its back to restore the old version from iTunes.


I sure hope so. I am iPhone less until my 5 arrives Friday. then a while before that JB is out. I wont update that app until the JB is out and xCon


----------



## gio12

joshjr said:


> Anyone know how to revert back to the older version of the app?


Look through some old back-ups on your phone. Restore that back-up.
Done.

Or have someone email you the old app or download form them, delete the new form iTunes and restore the app.


----------



## dennisj00

rcork said:


> Does the "Watch Live TV" use one of the receivers in my house to stream the video to my iPhone or is it coming over the internet? Just wondering if i have all my DVRs recording shows if this will impact that.


No, these are streaming, not from your dvrs in any way.


----------



## quattro40v

Why so few channels available to watch live?


----------



## inkahauts

"quattro40v" said:


> Why so few channels available to watch live?


Licensing agreements / contracts.


----------



## cypherx

gio12 said:


> I sure hope so. I am iPhone less until my 5 arrives Friday. then a while before that JB is out. I wont update that app until the JB is out and xCon


Eh, just go to www.directv.com in safari on the iphone. Click the middle icon at the bottom and then click the add to home screen button.

Now you have the same functionality you had before and then some. You can do more acct management and the UI looks more updated as well. Still can search the guide and set recordings. I don't think they can ever detect if the phone is jailbroken through Safari, as it runs web apps and sites in a protected mode. Plus anything using the Safari engine is subject to the Nitro javascript engine, so it runs pretty quick. Old apps with web view calls could not take advantage of the javascript engine. This is why the facebook app for iphone was soooooo slow until they finally wrote a native Obj C app.

Problem solved.

On the other side, the devs for xcon are aware of this update and are working on it.


----------



## bigwad

Downloaded the new OS 6 to my iPhone 4S last night. Nice. Downloaded the new app for D*tv, but it could not locate my HR20 receivers. I tried putting the IP address in manually, but still didn't work. 

I'm going to try to delete and re download the D*tv app when I get home this afternoon.

Any other suggestions to try?

Thanks


----------



## DodgerKing

The work around for JB phones was released this morning. I now got it working my my JB iPhone


----------



## cypherx

"DodgerKing" said:


> The work around for JB phones was released this morning. I now got it working my my JB iPhone


I installed the patch but it cannot find any receivers even though I'm on wifi,


----------



## scb2k

DodgerKing said:


> The work around for JB phones was released this morning. I now got it working my my JB iPhone


Mind sending me a PM and providing me with the release?

Thank you!


----------



## gio12

DodgerKing said:


> The work around for JB phones was released this morning. I now got it working my my JB iPhone


Sweet!!


----------



## DodgerKing

scb2k said:


> Mind sending me a PM and providing me with the release?
> 
> Thank you!


Just sent it.


----------



## scb2k

Thank you DodgerKing!!


----------



## Justin23

quattro40v said:


> Why so few channels available to watch live?


60 channels is quite a bit compared to other TV providers...


----------



## h4b1t

dennisj00 said:


> No, these are streaming, not from your dvrs in any way.


So in theory if I managed to connect to my home wifi via VPN in order to talk to my home receiver for a minute I could then watch from outside of my local wifi? Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## cypherx

h4b1t said:


> So in theory if I managed to connect to my home wifi via VPN in order to talk to my home receiver for a minute I could then watch from outside of my local wifi? Anyone have thoughts on this?


There are checks in place to foil a standard VPN. If your using the built in VPN connectivity options in IOS, the app does detect that and it doesn't count.

If your using some other way to foil the app, well it also does periodic heartbeats and there is a particular latency that it expects you would be able to achieve on a home network that would not work through an outside network.

My iPad finds the DVR and streams live TV fine. The iPhone app does not find the DVR at all. Both are on the same wifi SSID.


----------



## Justin23

"cypherx" said:


> My iPad finds the DVR and streams live TV fine. The iPhone app does not find the DVR at all. Both are on the same wifi SSID.


Try to delete & reinstall the app...then disconnect/reconnect the iPhone from your wifi. That's what I had to do to get it to work tonight


----------



## cypherx

"Justin23" said:


> Try to delete & reinstall the app...then disconnect/reconnect the iPhone from your wifi. That's what I had to do to get it to work tonight


That worked, thanks!


----------



## cypherx

h4b1t said:


> So in theory if I managed to connect to my home wifi via VPN in order to talk to my home receiver for a minute I could then watch from outside of my local wifi? Anyone have thoughts on this?


In fact I did some testing to simulate a VPN (without using a VPN) and if the latency deviates too much then the streaming video will stop and a popup will say "Network Reachability Changed Your network will need to be scanned again to find your receiver. (OK)."


----------



## tomski35

You can watch "everywhere" you are on the same network as your DVR - basically in your house - unless you have HBO and don't want to use their superior app.


----------



## jasonblair

DodgerKing said:


> The work around for JB phones was released this morning. I now got it working my my JB Phone


Since I am running JellyBean on my Galaxy Note, can you please post how you were about to get the iOS app to run? Thanks!


----------



## bigwad

Justin23 said:


> Try to delete & reinstall the app...then disconnect/reconnect the iPhone from your wifi. That's what I had to do to get it to work tonight


I have deleted and reinstalled the app on my iphone, after updating to the new ios 6. I also unplugged my receivers for a couple of hours to reset them. After the reset of the receivers, I've deleted the app twice and reinstalled it, but still cannot get it to find my receivers. I have 2 HR20-700's on whole home network. I have also tried to inut the IP address every time the auto detect fails.

Any other suggestions? Very frustrating!


----------



## pmhapp

jasonblair said:


> Since I am running JellyBean on my Galaxy Note, can you please post how you were about to get the iOS app to run? Thanks!


I think JB phone = Jailbroken iPhone, not Jelly Bean (although I am jealous).


----------



## pmhapp

The updated app is nice, however what I want is to watch DVR'd items on iOS or OS X. Am I missing this functionality somewhere?


----------



## Justin23

"bigwad" said:


> I have deleted and reinstalled the app on my iphone, after updating to the new ios 6. I also unplugged my receivers for a couple of hours to reset them. After the reset of the receivers, I've deleted the app twice and reinstalled it, but still cannot get it to find my receivers. I have 2 HR20-700's on whole home network. I have also tried to inut the IP address every time the auto detect fails.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Very frustrating!


Did you disconnect/reconnect your iPhone from the wifi?


----------



## canekid

I downloaded it, have yet to use it.

Will tonight though.


----------



## bigwad

Justin23 said:


> Did you disconnect/reconnect your iPhone from the wifi?


I have done everything multiple times,including the on/off WiFi. Also in different order, just to see. Just won't find/validate receiver. Tried manually putting in IP address multiple times. Nothing seems to make it go


----------



## inkahauts

"pmhapp" said:


> The updated app is nice, however what I want is to watch DVR'd items on iOS or OS X. Am I missing this functionality somewhere?


You need a nomad to do that.


----------



## DodgerKing

inkahauts said:


> You need a nomad to do that.


Or even better than that, a Slingbox


----------



## itzme

Why doesn't the app include directv remote functionality, like the iPad one?


----------



## dpeters11

"DodgerKing" said:


> Or even better than that, a Slingbox


Better depends on the use. For some, Slingbox is a better option, for others, Nomad.


----------



## tider

I have installed the new app and it will work in guest mode , but when I log in it says we're experiencing technical difficulties after I try to open the app.


----------



## tider

Any ideas why it's doing this


----------



## tider

This is message


----------



## jasonblair

My wife got her iPhone 5 on Friday. The DirecTV and Sunday Ticket apps both fail to utilize the whole screen. There is black all around the picture. On top, bottom, left, and right sides. Since I am anti-Apple, I don't know how to tell her to zoom the image to fill the screen when watching video. How do you do this?

Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts

"jasonblair" said:


> My wife got her iPhone 5 on Friday. The DirecTV and Sunday Ticket apps both fail to utilize the whole screen. There is black all around the picture. On top, bottom, left, and right sides. Since I am anti-Apple, I don't know how to tell her to zoom the image to fill the screen when watching video. How do you do this?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think you can. When they where talking about the new phone, they basically said it would do this for most things, and that the developers will have to update their apps. I'd bet on DirecTV and everyone else too, getting a update out pretty quick for this.


----------



## David Ortiz

jasonblair said:


> My wife got her iPhone 5 on Friday. The DirecTV and Sunday Ticket apps both fail to utilize the whole screen. There is black all around the picture. On top, bottom, left, and right sides. Since I am anti-Apple, I don't know how to tell her to zoom the image to fill the screen when watching video. How do you do this?
> 
> Thanks!


If you double tap the image it should zoom to fill the height, but you will still have black bars on the short sides.


----------



## cypherx

I thought the iPhone 5 was true 16:9 and one of the advantages was full screen video actually fit the screen better. I know the app may have boarders top and bottom, but when a system call is made to invoke the video processing in ios6 on an iPhone 5, the render property specifies the 16:9 aspect ratio. Isn't directv complying with apple's spec?


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Search Results Don't Match Guide*
I performed a search for _Vegas_ today in the app as I heard the premiere was tonight after the NCIS premieres. The search results that came up when I performed a Search for _Vegas_ did not list the showings I expected as the first episode listed was for 2am and another at 5am.

I then performed a search by listing all shows on a channel. In that case, the results only had two airings of the pilot: tonight at 10pm and Saturday at 8pm.

Here are some screenshots from the app. The first two are from the Search results. The next two are from selecting the show from the Channel Listing.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Search Results Sorted by Date is Incorrect*
When viewing upcoming episodes of a show, it does not show it in correct order if the airings are in September and October. Instead of showing Sept.'s airings first, it is displaying Oct.'s first. I assume this is because the "1" as part of the number for "10" for Oct. is less than the "9" for Sept.

- Merg


----------



## Tomball

Why doesn't DTV allow streaming from the DVR to the iPhone or iPad app?


----------



## cypherx

"Tomball" said:


> Why doesn't DTV allow streaming from the DVR to the iPhone or iPad app?


I think it needs to be transcoded in real time, on the fly. Neither the DVR or iPhone have that kind of horsepower. DirecTV2PC can do it but the sys requirements for smooth playback are pretty steep. The full power of a PC is used in that case.


----------



## Tomball

cypherx said:


> I think it needs to be transcoded in real time, on the fly. Neither the DVR or iPhone have that kind of horsepower. DirecTV2PC can do it but the sys requirements for smooth playback are pretty steep. The full power of a PC is used in that case.


So it can stream live TV but not recorded. Strange.


----------



## cypherx

"Tomball" said:


> So it can stream live TV but not recorded. Strange.


Live tv is already in a native format that is easily decoded by ios. It streams from servers at DirecTV over the Internet.


----------



## tkrandall

I just tried the Live TV for the first time yesterday. 

Worked OK, but I really wish I could stream from my DVR's tuner live or recording, not from the internet.


----------



## coolman302003

New update (v. 2.3.0) brings live streaming outside the home for the iPhone. Also optimized for iOS 6 and the iPhone 5.


----------



## The Merg

coolman302003 said:


> New update (v. 2.3.0) brings live streaming outside the home for the iPhone. Also optimized for iOS 6 and the iPhone 5.
> 
> View attachment 30263


Good catch.

New thread has been created for the new version.

- Merg


----------



## Draconis

Looks like another update to the iPhone app.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/10/truly-on-the-go-live-tv-streaming-comes-to-directv-for-iphone


----------



## The Merg

"Draconis" said:


> Looks like another update to the iPhone app.
> 
> http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/10/truly-on-the-go-live-tv-streaming-comes-to-directv-for-iphone


"DirecTV Anywhere". :lol:

I also like the reference that a small percentage of channels will be available... Well, it's two channels...

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Mods... Can you please replace this thread with the one for the current version?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## crawdad62

*edit

Sorry wrong version. Found the proper post.


----------



## bobcnn

About a month ago I gave iphone app a spin, and was able to watch all the channels available on my iPhone. Yesterday I tried it again the and the only channels I could play is Audience, AXSTV, Sony HD, and SHRTHD. All the other channels are grayed out. When I click on one of the other channels, i get "No HD DVR receiver found. I click retry, and still nothing. I then put in the IP address of the receiver, it says receiver can't be found. Both are on the same network. I have also restarted the reciever.


----------

